# Vaping saved my wife



## Paul33 (2/10/21)

So October 15 will mark one year of my wife being off smokes and vaping full time but besides the money saving and the health benefits we all know comes from stopping smoking I truly believe that vaping saved her life.

She was a heavy smoker (40-60/day) and developed COPD (Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease) from smoking which would cause severe pain and inflammation in her lungs and the effect of that was that she spent a week in hospital every month. She would of course carry on smoking in hospital hence making the problem worse. Her right lung was also starting to collapse.

During one of her (many) hospital visits she had pain in her abdomen which turned out to be a portion of her colon dying and the dr read her the riot act and said if she doesn't stop smoking she will be dead soon. 

She put her last cigarette out October 15 last year and has not been back to hospital since!

Her dr's ran tests last week and her colon is back to full health and her lungs have recovered.

We also had covid last December and she had it again last month and I KNOW if she hadn't stopped smoking and with all the health issues she had because of it she wouldn't have made it through either time.

Apologies for the long post but for all the bad press vaping gets I thought some positive news would be great! 

Vaping literally saved my wife!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 24


----------



## Hooked (2/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> So October 15 will mark one year of my wife being off smokes and vaping full time but besides the money saving and the health benefits we all know comes from stopping smoking I truly believe that vaping saved her life.
> 
> She was a heavy smoker (40-60/day) and developed COPD (Chronic obstructive pulmonary disease) from smoking which would cause severe pain and inflammation in her lungs and the effect of that was that she spent a week in hospital every month. She would of course carry on smoking in hospital hence making the problem worse. Her right lung was also starting to collapse.
> 
> ...



Kudos to your wife for switching to vaping - and saving her life!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/21)

Phenomenal @Paul33 
So happy for you and your wife

so glad to hear she has improved so much from a year ago

Wishing you guys alll the best from here on

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/10/21)

Nice to hear such a positive story @Paul33

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (3/10/21)

That’s just fantastic! This is the kind of story that needs to get out there.

How have your wife’s doctors reacted to the changes? Positively?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/10/21)

DavyH said:


> That’s just fantastic! This is the kind of story that needs to get out there.
> 
> How have your wife’s doctors reacted to the changes? Positively?


Very positively!! He does say she must stop vaping some day but nothing negative about vaping itself which is excellent news.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (3/10/21)

That's really great positive news brother.
Wishing you both good vibes for years ahead

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/10/21)

Resistance said:


> That's really great positive news brother.
> Wishing you both good vibes for years ahead


Thanks dude. It wasn’t fun with her being so sick and being a stubborn ass smoker didn’t make it any easier! 

but alls well that ends well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stranger (4/10/21)

Really motivational to hear stories like this. I have always said to my wife, the more I vape the healthier I get.

I did pick up on the statement about her still smoking in hospital. So much is banged on about nicotine and yet I personally believe that there is so much more addictive product in a cigarette. I remember having bronchitis, which my father died from ... and still had to have that smoke. There is something insidious about cigarettes and I am not one for conspiracy theories but I do believe that manufacturers add ingredients into their products to keep us hooked

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/21)

Stranger said:


> Really motivational to hear stories like this. I have always said to my wife, the more I vape the healthier I get.
> 
> I did pick up on the statement about her still smoking in hospital. So much is banged on about nicotine and yet I personally believe that there is so much more addictive product in a cigarette. I remember having bronchitis, which my father died from ... and still had to have that smoke. There is something insidious about cigarettes and I am not one for conspiracy theories but I do believe that manufacturers add ingredients into their products to keep us hooked


I have said the same thing for years. Yes, nicotine is addictive but I definitely do not crave vaping like I craved a cigarette. I can go hours without vaping and no one gets killed but let me not have one of my very precious camels for a few hours and there was bloodshed.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Stranger (4/10/21)

100%

I mean what person in their right mind would continue to use a product that they know is killing them. So there must be a psychoactive ingredient in there that triggers the dopamine and serotonin and overrides what we know to be harmful.

I think both of you should be very proud of the health achievements you have gained. I know she could not have done it without your support, it was not just the vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

